# Gamer Pc um die 1000€



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

*Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Hey, ich würde mir gerne in der nächsten Woche einen neuen Gamer Pc zulegen, da mein derzeitiger PC nicht mehr ganz UpToDate ist 
Ich würde damit gerne spiele wie Battlefield 3 bei einer Auflösung von 1920*1080 auf Ultra spielen können.
Ich nutze aber auch oft 3D Grafik Programme und Schnittprogramme wie Sony Vegas. Daher denke ich das sich eine SSD sehr empfehlen würde,aber ich weiß das mein Budget mit 1000€ im Bezug auf die SSD sehr knapp wird  Es wäre jetzt aber auch nicht schlimm wenn es ein wenig mehr wird.

Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich mir bei Hardwareversand.de einen zusammenbasteln soll, oder doch lieber einen Fertig-Pc kaufen soll.
Ich bin vor einigen Tagen auf die Firma Ankermann aufmerksam geworden.
Auf der Website Ankermann PC kann man sich auch alle Komponenten auswählen und zusammenbauen lassen.
Hat jemad Erfahrung mit Ankermann? Sie wirken auf mich zumindest sehr Preiswert und haben auch Marken-Komponenten.


Ich hatte mir meinen Pc ungefähr so vorgestellt:

Intel Core i5 2500k oder 3570k
8GB oder 16GB Ram (bin mir noch unsicher  )
Nvidia Geforce gtx 560ti oder 570

Bei dem Rest bin ich mir noch unschlüssig 

Ich würde mich über Tipps und Anregungen von euch sehr freuen


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Lass Dir besser hier etwas zusammenstellen. Das ist allemal besser als ein Fertig-PC.
Bevor ich hier jedoch etwas zusammengestellt habe, werde andere schneller und besser sein!


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

So könntest Du es machen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed 
Board: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB 
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s oder Samsung SSD 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro 
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5 oder ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5
Brenner: ASUS DRW-24B5ST schwarz, SATA, bulk

Wegen Zusammenbau kannst Du hier mal schauen, kannst Du hier mal schauen, ob jemand aus Deiner Nähe dabei ist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Ansonsten bietet mindfactory und alterate.de einen Zusammenbau an. Ebenso hardwareversand.de (die verbauen aber nur Kühler bis 400 Gramm Gewicht).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Jepp da könntest du die Auswahl von Softy eher nehmen anstatt diese seltsamen Angebote.


----------



## ACDSee (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Ich würde mir keinen Fertig-PC kaufen. Stell dir lieber selbst was  zusammen, das ist 1. billiger und 2. weist du, welche Komponenten drin  sind.
Machs wie Softy vorschlägt oder denk über ein paar Alternativen nach:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc // Sharkoon T28 (Geschmackssache)
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB (Falls die F3 nicht gelistet ist)
SSD: OCZ Agility 3 120GB, 2.5" (tadelloses Teil mit guter Leistung für einen Spottpreis)
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-B123L schwarz, SATA, retail (Blu-Ray lesen / DVDs brennen inkl. Power DVD)

Willst du nicht übertakten, nimm ein H77-Board nach Wahl mit dem Intel Core I5-3450. Der Boxed-Kühler reicht in diesem Fall aus.

Weitere Fragen:
- legst du wert auf guten Sound? Dann kann eine Soundkarte sinnvoll sein.
- Arbeitest du viel mit SD-Karten? Dann wäre ein Kartenleser sinnvoll.


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 
Sicher das die 480 watt reichen?


----------



## KonterSchock (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Gehäuse : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Lian_Li/PC-V600FB/865038/?
Mainboard : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/GIGABYTE/G1.Sniper_M3/993359/?
CPU : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Intel(R)/Core(TM)_i5-3570K/965973/?
CPU Kühler : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Deepcool/FIEND_SHARK/786694/?
DDR3 : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/G.Skill/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1866_Kit/848258/?
NT : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/be_quiet!/Pure_Power_CM_L8_530W/919904/?articleId=919904
GPU : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/MSI/R7850_Power_Edition_2GD5-OC/1008490/?
HDD: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Seagate/ST1000DM003_1_TB/963366/? 

leider kein laufwerk mehr drin , sparen kannst du wenn du ein anderes board nimmst, es kommen bestimmt noch leute die mein system ab ändern, wenn du noch 200€ mehr hättest wäre noch eine SSD und ein Blueray brenner dabei!

net schlecht der specht!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Becks-Gold- (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

dein system zieht ungefähr 300Watt unter last  selbst wenn du übertakten willst hast du noch locker luft  das bequiet 480W ist ein sehr gutes netzteil mit hoher effizienz... was besseres kannste dir nicht holen für deinen pc... 
hier noch mein gehäuse zur auswahl  Zalman Z11 Plus | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Sicher, sicher. Die Leistung reicht locker, im Worst Case wären es ungefähr 310W die man im normalen Betreib auch nicht erreicht ( vielleicht so ca 280W max. )


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

Okay, Danke 

Erstmal Danke 
Guter Sound wäre schon ganz gut, da ich ein 7.1 Headset habe.
SD Karten Leser wäre auch sinnvoll.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



MeGusta schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke
> Guter Sound wäre schon ganz gut, da ich ein 7.1 Headset habe.
> SD Karten Leser wäre auch sinnvoll.


 mit dem board was ich gepostet hab hast du sehr guten sound dabei da Creativ verbaut ist , deswegen ist das board auch ein ticken teurer, wäre gut wenn du noch 200€ hättest dann wären eine ssd ein Cardreader und ein BL drin!

dieser cardreader ist perfekt http://www.amazon.de/Icy-Box-IB-864...EFVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343832067&sr=8-1
das dazu http://www.amazon.de/Lian-Li-MF-515...1_9?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1343831943&sr=1-9 kannst auch beides im amazon kaufen für 33€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Hier ein interner Kartenleser oder Extern. Beim Sound würde sich je nach Qualität des Headsets vielleicht eine dieser Karten bestenfalls anbieten.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hier ein interner Kartenleser oder Extern. Beim Sound würde sich je nach Qualität des Headsets vielleicht eine dieser Karten bestenfalls anbieten.


 das treibt die euros hoch , dann lieber ein hochwertiges board mit nice sound! beim cardreader würde ich nicht sparen , die noName dinger hengen sich auf oder hören mitten drin auf zu schreiben , irgendwan kommt ein fehler von wegen daten können nicht geschrieben werden oder so, externe cardreader wäre natürlich eine gute idee! warum nicht aber auch hier ein marken produkt! noname taugt meist nicht viel, ist leider so!!!!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> dann lieber ein hochwertiges board mit nice sound!


 
Welches Board hat denn merklich besseren Sound?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Ich habe hier seit Jahren einen günstigen ext. Cardreader von Ever Tech und da hat sich nie was aufgehangen oder ähnliches, ich betreibe den allerdings an einem akt. USB Hub.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Welches Board hat denn merklich besseren Sound?


 http://www.alternate.de/html/product/GIGABYTE/G1.Sniper_M3/993359/?


das board zB ist spitzen klasse http://www.alternate.de/html/product/GIGABYTE/G1.Sniper_3/993349/? aber zu teuer deswegen M3 bietet genau das gleiche nur das es Matx ist, auf diesen boards stimmt einfach alles von sound bis hin zum LanController! Marvell Läst grüßen!



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe hier seit Jahren einen günstigen ext. Cardreader von Ever Tech und da hat sich nie was aufgehangen oder ähnliches, ich betreibe den allerdings an einem akt. USB Hub.


 naja ich hab mehrere in der pc kiste die zu nix zu gebrauchen sind, sogar ein USB Hub von http://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-4-Por...C6O4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1343833584&sr=8-3 taugt nix, ich spreche aus erfahrungen! es muss schon qualität sein , man baut ja sein haus auch nicht aus rest steinen oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Warum soll er ein Board für ca 170 und mehr Taler nehmen nur um den Creative ... drauf zu haben, dann lieber das günstigere Board mit Asus Karte.
Den USB Hub habe ich als 3.0 Version, keine Probleme und Nickeligkeiten.


----------



## ich111 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Eine Xonard DX macht mit jedem Onboardsound kurzen Prozess und die ist nich teuerer als der Aufpreis für ein Board mit besserem Sound


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Eine dedizierte Soundkarte ist besser und günstiger.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum soll er ein Board für ca 170 und mehr Taler nehmen nur um den Creative ... drauf zu haben, dann lieber das günstigere Board mit Asus Karte.
> Den USB Hub habe ich als 3.0 Version, keine Probleme und Nickeligkeiten.


 weil er mit dem board alles hat , auch ein spitzen Lancontroller, der unterbau muss stimmen, das mit dem cardreader muss er wissen ich kanns euch /ihm nur ans herz legen, liegt an euch was ihr tut schließlich seit ihr ja hier um zu wissen was das beste ist sprich das beste für euer geld! ich zB würde keinen asrock empfehlen aber naja gut dadrauf müssen wir ja nicht eingehen!



Softy schrieb:


> Eine dedizierte Soundkarte ist besser und günstiger.


 auf dem board ist ja im prinzip auch eine eigenständige soundkarte nur halt eingearbeitet mit dem board, denn sound kann man mit einer creativ3D vergleichen! und das ist sehr gut, man kann sagen was man will wenn man ehrlich ist, ist das M3 eins der besten boards , da kannst du dein asrock direkt in die ecke werfen, ist leider so , ohne zu provozieren, das ist aber die wahrheit!


----------



## ich111 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert: Eine Xonar DX räumt mit *jedem *Onboardsound auf und die Creative 3D Karten sind schlechter/nicht besser als ihre Vorgänger

Und jetzt rede Asrock nicht so runter, weil die qualitativ hochwertige Boards bauen, außerdem ist das deine Meinung und keine Tatsache. Der Onboardsound kann einem nämlich so oder so egal sein, wenn man was ordentliches will, weil man dann einfach um dedizierte nicht rundum kommt, außerdem kann man eine defekte Soundkarte einfach einschicken, bei Onboardsound ist das ganze Board weg


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Ich werde das Board nehmen was KonterSchock empfohlen hat 

Würdet ihr mir die gtx 560ti oder 570 ans herz legen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert: Eine Xonar DX räumt mid *jedem *Onboardsound auf und die Creative 3D Karten sind schlechter/nicht besser als ihre Vorgänger
> 
> Und jetzt rede Asrock nicht so runter, weil die qualitativ hochwertige Boards bauen, außerdem ist das deine Meinung und keine Tatsache. Der Onboardsound kann einem nämlich so oder so egal sein, wenn man was ordentliches will, weil man dann einfach um dedizierte nicht rundum kommt, außerdem kann man eine defekte Soundkarte einfach einschicken, bei Onboardsound ist das ganze Board weg



Wenn Creative so toll wäre hätte es jedes Board drauf, nur nicht jeder hat Lust auf Treiberorgien usw. 
KonterSchock, nutze doch bitte die " Bearbeiten Funktion ", die Rennleitung wird es Dankend zur Kenntnis nehmen.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert: Eine Xonar DX räumt mid *jedem *Onboardsound auf und die Creative 3D Karten sind schlechter/nicht besser als ihre Vorgänger


 Creativ3D ist keines wegs schlecht! die bewertungen sprechen für sich!  http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Creative/Sound_Blaster_Recon3D_PCIe/920308/? auserdem sagte ich man kann es vergleichen und nicht das die gleich aufliegt! zeig mir ein board was besseren sound hat als das M3 in der preisklasse!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert: Eine Xonar DX räumt mid *jedem *Onboardsound auf und die Creative 3D Karten sind schlechter/nicht besser als ihre Vorgänger
> 
> Und jetzt rede Asrock nicht so runter, weil die qualitativ hochwertige Boards bauen, außerdem ist das deine Meinung und keine Tatsache. Der Onboardsound kann einem nämlich so oder so egal sein, wenn man was ordentliches will, weil man dann einfach um dedizierte nicht rundum kommt, außerdem kann man eine defekte Soundkarte einfach einschicken, bei Onboardsound ist das ganze Board weg


 
Wenn Creative so toll wäre hätte es jedes Board drauf, nur nicht jeder hat Lust auf Treiberorgien usw. 
KonterSchock, nutze doch bitte die " Bearbeiten Funktion ", die Rennleitung wird es Dankend zur Kenntnis nehmen.



> Ich werde das Board nehmen was KonterSchock empfohlen hat
> 
> Würdet ihr mir die gtx 560ti oder 570 ans herz legen?


 
Also die GTX 560ti / 570 sind nur noch eingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Auch die 180 Taler für ein µ ATX Board würde ich mir überlegen. Dann würde ich eher das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H + dedizierte Karte nehmen wie Xonar DX, oder DGX


----------



## ich111 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Warum ein mATX Board? Das hat nur schlechte Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten, für Sound holt man sich eine Soundkarte und teuere Netzwerkchips bringen auch nicht viel: Man kann sich ja mal die PCGH LAN geschwindigkeitstests durchlesen, da scheiden auch die ach so schlechten Realtek Chips gut ab


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



MeGusta schrieb:


> Ich werde das Board nehmen was KonterSchock empfohlen hat
> 
> Würdet ihr mir die gtx 560ti oder 570 ans herz legen?


 Gar keine von denen sind veraltet, entweder 7850/70 oder auf die 660ti warten die soll bald kommen.
Asrock Boards sind sehr gut und wer onboard sound mit ne Soundkarte vergleicht der hat einiges nachzuholen.
Ich kann die DX nur wärmstens empfehlen ist ein Hammer tEIL


----------



## KonterSchock (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



MeGusta schrieb:


> Ich werde das Board nehmen was KonterSchock empfohlen hat
> 
> Würdet ihr mir die gtx 560ti oder 570 ans herz legen?



mit dem board machst du nix falsch!

keine schlechten karten aber wenn du warten kannst dann lieber eine 660ti oder so , die kommen bald.


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Was ist eurer Meinung nach jetzt am besten zum bestellen?

Hardwareversand?
Alternate?
Mindfactory?


----------



## KonterSchock (1. August 2012)

net schlecht Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland aber VIA SOUND wer damit leben kann der solls probieren, also das board gefällt mir auch , wer bietet ein besseres?



MeGusta schrieb:


> Was ist eurer Meinung nach jetzt am besten zum bestellen?
> 
> Hardwareversand?
> Alternate?
> Mindfactory?


 mindfactory ich glaub die bieten sogar bauservice an! ich glaub 20€ aufpreis , kann mich auch irren!

musst gucken ob die überhaupt alles da haben! alle 3 gut.


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Okay, ich hau das gleich mal alles in den Pc-Konfigurator rein und lade dann mal einen Screenshot hoch und dann könntet ihr ja vllt nochmal verbesserungsvorschläge machen 

Schon mal vielen Dank an alle die geantwortet haben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben das Board + Soundkarte wenn es sein muss. Hast du heute ein Abo ein Doppelposts?


----------



## KonterSchock (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



MeGusta schrieb:


> Okay, ich hau das gleich mal alles in den Pc-Konfigurator rein und lade dann mal einen Screenshot hoch und dann könntet ihr ja vllt nochmal verbesserungsvorschläge machen
> 
> Schon mal vielen Dank an alle die geantwortet haben


 ja mach das so , poste es hier noch mal vielleicht sieht ja einer was was du nicht siehst!

wir helfen gerne!


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> auf dem board ist ja im prinzip auch eine eigenständige soundkarte nur halt eingearbeitet mit dem board, denn sound kann man mit einer creativ3D vergleichen! und das ist sehr gut, man kann sagen was man will wenn man ehrlich ist, ist das M3 eins der besten boards , da kannst du dein asrock direkt in die ecke werfen, ist leider so , ohne zu provozieren, das ist aber die wahrheit!



Das hier ist kein Wettbewerb, wer wessen Empfehlungen kauft  Mir ist es im Endeffekt egal, was der TE kauft, mein Anliegen ist es nur, möglichst das beste aus dem Budget rauszuholen. Und da ist ein µATX Board für 170€ meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei. Da bekommt er, wie schon geschrieben, ein vollwertiges ATX-Board mit dedizierter Soundkarte günstiger.

Zu Creative: Ich werfe nie alte Hardware weg, sondern verkaufe sie. Die einzige Ausnahme war meine Creative-Soundkarte, weil ich dieses Treiber-Geschiss keinem zumuten wollte  Und was man so hört, ist der Treiber Support kein Stück besser geworden. Seitdem habe ich eine Asus Xonar DX 7.1. Eingebaut, läuft und das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

soll ja auch kein Wettbewerb sein aber ich empfehle auch nur das beste für das BUGET, klar kann ich verstehen das man sparen sollte wenns möglich ist aber überleg doch mal, es mag sein das es etwas teuer ist dafür bietet das board auch was! das board ist erste sahne Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 mATX Gaming Motherboard Unboxing & First Look Linus Tech Tips - YouTube kannst sagen was du willst! so sieht das bios aus GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 BIOS review - YouTube


----------



## Becks-Gold- (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> mindfactory ich glaub die bieten sogar bauservice an! ich glaub 20€ aufpreis , kann mich auch irren!
> 
> musst gucken ob die überhaupt alles da haben! alle 3 gut.


 
das ist hardwareversand... bei hardwareversand kostets 20€aufpreis für montage, bei mindfactory 80-90€.
bei mindfactory ist ab mitternacht der Versand kostenlos rechne einfach alles hoch und kauf dort wo alles verfügbar und es billiger ist...
alternate ist meistens teurer als die anderen beiden


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> soll ja auch kein Wettbewerb sein aber ich empfehle auch nur das beste für das BUGET, klar kann ich verstehen das man sparen sollte wenns möglich ist aber überleg doch mal, es mag sein das es etwas teuer ist dafür bietet das board auch was! das board ist erste sahne Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 mATX Gaming Motherboard Unboxing & First Look Linus Tech Tips - YouTube kannst sagen was du willst! so sieht das bios aus GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 BIOS review - YouTube



Ist ja toll, dass Dir das Board so gut gefällt  Mich wirst Du davon auch mit 1000 youtube Unboxing's nicht überzeugen  

Aber egal, der TE hat jetzt verschiedene Empfehlungen und kann sich in Ruhe eins aussuchen. 

BTW 1000€ ist nicht soo ein üppiges Buget, wenn eine GTX670 und eine SSD in den Rechner soll, als dass man 70€ mehr für ein Board rausballern kann, das statt Vorteilen nur Nachteile hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ist ja toll, dass Dir das Board so gut gefällt  Mich wirst Du davon auch mit 1000 youtube Unboxing's nicht überzeugen
> 
> Aber egal, der TE hat jetzt verschiedene Empfehlungen und kann sich in Ruhe eins aussuchen.
> 
> BTW 1000€ ist nicht soo ein üppiges Buget, wenn eine GTX670 und eine SSD in den Rechner soll, als dass man 70€ mehr für ein Board rausballern kann, das statt Vorteilen nur Nachteile hat



habe ich schon per PN erwähnt das man die Vorgaben bei Empfehlungen anders aufhängen sollte


----------



## KonterSchock (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

er soll sich entscheiden , ich finde trotzdem das wir eine gute arbeit gemacht haben , einer für alle , alle für einen oder??? (wilkommen by PCGH)

falls fragen wir beantwortet gerne.


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

So ich habe das jetzt mal alles bei Hardwareversand reingehauen, was meint ihr? 

Da ist jetzt noch ein Monitor und Win 7 HP 64 bei.


nicht wunder, ist der Laptop von meinem Vater


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Bis auf den RAM prima   Der passt nicht unter den Thermalright Macho HR-02, daher solltest Du den hier nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Beim Netzteil reicht auch die 450 Watt Variante völlig aus. Der Rechner wird unter Last keine 300 Watt ziehen, da ist genug Luft nach oben zum Übertakten.

Falls der Rechner von hardwareversand.de zusammengebaut werden soll, die verbauen nur Kühler bis 400 Gramm Gewicht. Der Macho würde also getrennt verschickt werden, den müsstest Du dann selbst einbauen.

Festplatte reicht die hier völlig aus: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/7200...rracuda+Spinpoint+HD103SJ+1TB+SATA+II.article


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Beim RAM die Vengance Low Profile Module, und bei dem Brenner einfach einen LG als Bulk Ware. Beim Netzteil das 480W CM E9


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Okay, vielen Dank


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Du kannst auch die G-Skill Ares nehmen.


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

Könnt ihr mir einen guten Monitor empfehlen? 

Er sollte un die 24 zoll haben und nicht mehr als 200€ kosten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Vielleicht diesen Asus oder Samsung


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. August 2012)

Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS und LG IPS234V fallen mir da ein.


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Noch mal eine Frage 

Macht es Sinn sich zum ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX eine Soundkarte zu kaufen?
(Sorry ich kenn mich nicht so aus  )


----------



## Leckrer (1. August 2012)

MeGusta schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal eine Frage
> 
> Macht es Sinn sich zum ASRock Z77 Pro4, Sockel 1155, ATX eine Soundkarte zu kaufen?
> (Sorry ich kenn mich nicht so aus  )



Soundkarten machen bei gutem Kopfhörer/Anlage immer Sinn. Am besten die Asus Xonar DG


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Wenn Du viel Wert auf Sound legst und auch hochwertige Kopfhörer / Boxen anschließen willst, lohnt eine Soundkarte auf jeden Fall 

Die Asus Xonar DGX oder DX 7.1 ist super.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Was nutzt du genau für die Ohren?


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Logitech G35 7.1


----------



## Softy (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Da würde ich eine kleine Asus Xonar (DS 7.1 oder so) dazu kaufen


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

Okay vielen Dank


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Für das Ding kannst du die Karte sparen, da es über die integrierte Soundlösung per USB betrieben wird. Eine normale Karte wird keinen Einfluß haben auf das Headset.


----------



## MeGusta (1. August 2012)

Das ist noch besser 

Ich werde morgen nochmal alles hier auflisten was jetzt endgültig rein soll 

Was haltet ihr von diesem PC? 

http://www.kmcomputer.de/item/69/66/0/305678/index.html


----------



## blautemple (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

nix
vmtl ein schrottnetzteil, ein schrottmainboard, eine veraltete grafikkarte, schlechtes gehäuse usw.


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

blautemple schrieb:
			
		

> nix
> vmtl ein schrottnetzteil, ein schrottmainboard, eine veraltete grafikkarte, schlechtes gehäuse usw.



Okay (:


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



MeGusta schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem PC?
> 
> K&M Gamer G4.1 WIN7 i5-3570K/8GB/2TB/GTX570/Win7


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

So, das wäre es jetzt  

Mit Monitor und Win7.

Passt das alles? 

Ach ne Ram war ja 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Den Brenner als Bulk, die Zugaben bestehen eh nur dem Oldtimer Nero. Wieso wieder so ein Mikrobenboard? Bleibe doch bei dem Asrock Pro4


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Den Brenner als Bulk, die Zugaben bestehen eh nur dem Oldtimer Nero. Wieso wieder so ein Mikrobenboard? Bleibe doch bei dem Asrock Pro4



Sorry, was meinst du mit Bulk?

Ist diese Software Installation notwendig?


----------



## Becks-Gold- (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

steht bei der bezeichnung... einfach nach bulk suchen

Wenn du windows 7 nicht selbst installieren kannst, dann überlegs dir... aber eigentlich kann das jeder selbst machen... und treiber cds reinschieben installieren und dann neustart drücken kann auch jeder...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Der nackte Brenner ohne Verpackung und sonstiges beigepacktes Zeugs. Steht auch oft genug daneben

Bitte keine Doppelposts dafür gibt es den BEarbeiten Button.

Windows wirst du wohl selbst noch installieren können wie die Aktivierung auch


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:
			
		

> steht bei der bezeichnung... einfach nach bulk suchen



Jo, danke habs


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Wenn Du kein Asrock Board nehmen willst, kannst Du ja das hier kaufen: 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8Z77-V, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3

Wobei Du da auch im Prinzip ~50€ dafür zahlst, dass "Asus" draufsteht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Dann doch lieber das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H was ja schon mal auf dem Tisch lag


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Für ohne Crossfire / SLI reicht ja auch das Gigabyte Board ohne "X" in der Produktbezeichnung.


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Ich bleibe jetzt beim AsRock


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



MeGusta schrieb:


> Ich bleibe jetzt beim AsRock



Wirklich, wirklich?


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Asrock?  Viel Glück 





(Kleiner Scherz )


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Ja, oder sagt mir was eurer Meinung besser rein passt?


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57518/Gigabyte+G1.SniperM3,+Intel+Z77,+mATX.article



MeGusta schrieb:


> So, das wäre es jetzt
> 
> Mit Monitor und Win7.
> 
> Passt das alles?


 das Gehäuse sieht ja  aus

dan lieber das hier 
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Midi...te+Window+-+pure+black,+ohne+Netzteil.article


----------



## ZukaZero (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ASRock und Biostar sind Ja Beides Mainbaoard hersteller von denen ich niemals was anfassen würde o.O Bäh 
MSI macht oftmals seltsame Probleme und manchmal sind die auch sehr gut .
Gigabyte oder mein Favorite ASUS ... was andere würd ich ja net nehmen
Warum man dafür jedoch 1000€ heutzutage noch einplant für einen Gaming Rechner find ich echt lustig.

Meine 2 fast 3 jahre alte gurke kann immer noch alles ...
Konfig
ASUS Crosshair Formula V ( Seit 3 tagen vorher wars das 3er )
OCZ VERTEX4 128GB SSD (auch seid 3 Tagen )
Phenom II x4 965
HD5770
12GB Gskill RAM
und ein Billig netzteil mit 550 Watt

Gekostet hat mich das Damals ca. 700€
Also Wofür mehr ausgeben ?? 
nur um im Benchmark gut abzuscheiden oder Macht hier Jemand Richtig 3D rendering ??
denn selbst dafür reicht mir mein Rechner aus  obwohl ne neue Graka bald ansteht

Zum kommentar vor mir ..
Scheiß egal wie das Gehäuse aussieht xD
Gut und Günstig würd ich ja das ASGARD von Xigmatek empfehlen 
sieht auch schnike aus


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



MeGusta schrieb:


> Ja, oder sagt mir was eurer Meinung besser rein passt?


 
Das Asrock Z77 Pro4 ist prima  Das kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen.

Das Gehäuse sieht aus wie ein plattgewalztes Gürteltier  Mir gefällt es aber


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ja kann er , aber ganz ehrich dann lieber das hier http://geizhals.at/de/749610
wenn jeder hier was gegen das M3 hat dann höchstens das gepostete jetzt!


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



ZukaZero schrieb:


> Meine 2 fast 3 jahre alte gurke kann immer noch alles ...
> Konfig
> ASUS Crosshair Formula V ( Seit 3 tagen vorher wars das 3er )
> OCZ VERTEX4 128GB SSD (auch seid 3 Tagen )
> ...


 Du bist etwas komisch. Hast und empfiehlst sauteure Boards, die kein normaler Mensch braucht, sparst aber beim NT, so dass es nicht gerade unwahrscheinlich ist, dass das NT mal ein Grillfest mit den Komponenten veranstaltet.


ZukaZero schrieb:


> ASRock und Biostar sind Ja Beides Mainbaoard hersteller von denen ich niemals was anfassen würde o.O Bäh


Asrock fertigt sehr gute Boards, die haben mal Schrott gefertigt, aber da haben sie auch noch dem Mutterkonzern von Asus gehört, wenn du das nicht glaubst kannst du ja gerne deinen  Asus-Aufpreis zahlen.


ZukaZero schrieb:


> Also Wofür mehr ausgeben ??
> nur um im Benchmark gut abzuscheiden oder Macht hier Jemand Richtig 3D rendering ??
> denn selbst dafür reicht mir mein Rechner aus  obwohl ne neue Graka bald ansteht


Vielleicht wollen manche auf FullHD spielen und das nicht auf Low oder Medium und nutzen gerne die Vorteile des PCs wie Kantenglättung?


ZukaZero schrieb:


> Zum kommentar vor mir ..
> Scheiß egal wie das Gehäuse aussieht xD
> Gut und Günstig würd ich ja das ASGARD von Xigmatek empfehlen
> sieht auch schnike aus


Ins Gehäuse lohnt es sich auch mehr zu investieren, da das mehrerer Hardwarewechsel überlebt und Features wie Kabelmanagment sehr praktisch sind


@TE: Spare nie am NT, wirklich nie. Das ist die falsche Stelle zum sparen


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

naja es wäre falsch Asrock als schrott marke ab zu stempeln, die haben sich gesteigert, aber ehrlich bevor ich mir so ein brett kauf dann schau ich mich vorher noch mal um, dann lieber ein Gigabyte board.

@*MeGusta was hast du denn gegen mein gepostetes gehäuse sprich das hier http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Lian_Li/PC-V600FB/865038/? ist das zu teuer? oder warum keine anregung mehr?
*


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Bei Lian Li erhält man weniger Features als bei den anderen, weil für Alu halt ein Aufpreis fällig wird


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Bei Lian Li erhält man weniger Features als bei den anderen, weil für Alu halt ein Aufpreis fällig wird


 naja wenn er meine konfig nimmt hat er ein hochwertiges gehäuse , sprich ein gaming pc im würfel formart klein aber fein, auserdem kann er denn würfel überall mitnehmen auf lanParty Zb, klein handlich und power von feinsten, meine konfig find ich immer noch am besten! man könnte wenn man noch weitere 200€ hat das hier einbingen 

1.BL Brenner: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/52373/LG+BH10LS38+Blu-ray+bulk.article Passt auch perfekt zum Coolermaster 690II 
2.SSD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Paper Box Diese hab ich selbst, kann sogar aus erfahrung sagen das die sehr gut ist!


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> 1.BL Brenner: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/52373/LG+BH10LS38+Blu-ray+bulk.article Passt auch perfekt zum Coolermaster 690II


 
BluRay Laufwerke sollte man immer "retail" kaufen, falls noch eine Abspielsoftware für BluRay's benötigt wird. Die muss ansonsten separat gekauft werden, Freeware gibt es da keine.

--> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail

Im Übrigen habe ich immer noch den Eindruck, dass Du Deine Zusammenstellung auf Biegen und Brechen verteidigen willst. Darum geht es hier aber nicht. Es werden nur Empfehlungen abgegeben, um dem Threadersteller die Entscheidung zu erleichtern bzw. eine Vorauswahl an die Hand zu geben. Die Entscheidung fällen sollte der TE dann aber natürlich alleine.


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Blu-ray Brenner sollte man Retail kaufen, sonst darf man nicht gerade billige Abspielsoftware kaufen.

Zum Gehäuse: Ich finde Fractal Gehäuse sehr edel, die sind auch empfehlenswert


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ich möchte nix verteidigen, ich meins nur gut!

hmm es gibt doch schon freeware tools die BL abspielen können laut dem bericht! Freeware der Woche: VLC Media Player - NETZWELT


----------



## ZukaZero (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Du bist etwas komisch. Hast und empfiehlst sauteure Boards, die kein normaler Mensch braucht, sparst aber beim NT, so dass es nicht gerade unwahrscheinlich ist, dass das NT mal ein Grillfest mit den Komponenten veranstaltet.
> 
> Asrock fertigt sehr gute Boards, die haben mal Schrott gefertigt, aber da haben sie auch noch dem Mutterkonzern von Asus gehört, wenn du das nicht glaubst kannst du ja gerne deinen  Asus-Aufpreis zahlen.
> 
> ...


 

Hey ich hab nicht gesagt gehabt das er z.b dasselbe mainboard nehmen soll nur das ich es hab und ganz ehrlich ich hab das ding Wegen dem aussehn und den Netten OC Features
Das man am NT nicht SParen sollte ist mir auch klar jedoch hatte ich damals kein vernünftiges NT zur auswahl .. weder Enermax noch Bequiet hatten wir da 
also hab ich mir ein günstiges was eigentlich nur Provisorisch über die wheinachtstage dienen sollte geholt .. naja und bisher lief es tadellos also warum neues holen ..
ach und ich zocke nicht auf Low Oder so Das einzigste game was ich nicht mehr auf ULTRA zocken kann ist BF3 momentan und das ist mir sowas von egal da ich sowas nicht spiele .
Ihr habt seltsame vorstellungen was die spiele für anforderungen haben .. Die anforderungen sind wegen den momentanen konsolen fast stehn geblieben seit jahren 

Zum Gehäuse klar lohnt es sich mehr auszugeben Wollt auch bald ein neues Holen aber 
solang alles geht geht es ^^

Ich mein Ich Arbeite in einem Computer Laden und sitz demnach direkt an der Quelle

Und das ist einer der gründe warum ich die Abneigung gegen einige marken nicht ablegen kann .. 
Abneigung gegen  : APPLE / MEDION / Acer / Asrock / Biostar / und ein paar schrottige ramherstller die man netmal aufzählen sollte so schlecht wie die sind .

Und dann finde ich ja noch das man nicht beim Mainboard oder auch ram nicht sparen sollte da dort vernünftige Hardware auch riesen Geschwindigkeitsprünge machen kann 

Glaub mir ich weiß was ich tue ;P

PS : jaja ich schreibe seltsam .. aber ich muss ab und zu unterbrechen weil ich auf der arbeit bin


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Ihr bringt mich gerade völlig durcheinander


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Es gibt aber keine Freeware, die Blurays mit Kopierschutz abspielen kann

@ZukaHero: Durch ein teures Mainboard macht man keine Geschwindigkeitssprünge:
-Über 4,5GHz ist bei Ivy eh sinnlos und mit Luft kaum mehr kühlbar
-Die Zusatzcontroller kommen nicht an die nativen Ports ran. Über Zusatzcontroller gelöstes Sata 3 ist z.B. etwa nur so schnell wie natives Sata 2.
-Auf besseren Onboardsound kann man eh verzichten, da eine gute dedizierte Soka hier kurzen Prozess macht.
-...


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Könnte einer von euch jetzt bitte nochmal die Komponenten zusammen fassen? 

Könnte einer von euch jetzt bitte nochmal die Komponenten zusammenfassen?


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

*Mainboard /CPU / Ram / NT* müssen passen, sprich da lieber par euros mehr für ausgeben. man muss halt abwiegen können! im grunde muss man immer die mittle linie treffen, zu teuer garantiert nicht immer die hohe qualität ab und mal ist das billigere von der qualität auch besser , das gabs schon öfters! wie gesagt immer die mittle linie treffen!


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> Mainboard /CPU / Ram / NT müssen passen, sprich da lieber par euros mehr für ausgeben. man muss halt abwiegen können! im grunde muss man immer die mittle linie treffen, zu teuer garantier nicht immer die hohe qualität ab und mal ist das billigere von der qualität auch besser , das gabs schon öfters! wie gesagt immer die mittle linie treffen!



Wenn das mal so einfach wäre


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ok ich bau dir mal ein sinngemässes system . was voll auf gaming setzt! moment.......... 

nach besseren können ja andere wenn was net passt.


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich bau dir mal ein sinngemässes system . was voll auf gaming setzt! moment..........
> 
> nach besseren können ja andere wenn was net passt.



Vielen Dank


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

MB: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57137/MSI+Z77A-G43,+Intel+Z77,+ATX,+DDR3.article
CPU: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/56296/Intel+Core+i5-3570K+Box,+LGA1155.article
CPU Kühler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet!Dark Rock Advanced
DDR3 : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/1866...G.Skill+Sniper+PC3-14900U+CL9-10-9-28.article
Gehäuse : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Midi...SB+3.0+-+black+&+white,+ohne+Netzteil.article
Nt : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/51153/be+quiet!+STRAIGHT+POWER+CM+BQT+E9-CM-480W++80%2BGold.article
Grafikkarte : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/59077/EVGA+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5,+PCI-Express.article
SSD:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's PC Upgrade Kit 
Blueray Brenner :http://www2.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/52372/LG+BH10LS38+Blu-Ray+Brenner+Retail.article
Soundkarte :http://www2.hardwareversand.de/7.1/29792/ASUS+Xonar+DX+7.1,+PCIe+x1+(90-YAA060-1UAN00Z).article

cardReader kannst du ja Extern kaufen , und nach belieben eine Große 2Tb platte , das sind aber sachen die kannst du auch später nachrüsten, der betrag beträgt ungefähr 1179€ 
das teil ist top!

müsste jetzt passen oder?? jetz bin ich gespannt.

hier dein system
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/OEM-...ws+7+Home+Premium+64-Bit+(SB-Version).article
falls du eins brauchst!


----------



## ZukaZero (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Ich würd da jetzt nur sagen Soundkarte issn bissl überzogen 
und Grafikkarte nur meine meinung würd ich eher zu 
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/57697/Sapphire+HD+7870+2GB+GDDR5+PCI-Express.article
greifen 
und bei der SSD zu dieser 
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Solid-State-Disk/58191/OCZ+Vertex+4+128GB.article

Die Rams wollt ich mir auch holen 

Und ich muss sagen ******* ist Alternate teuer xD

Sonst würd ich sagen die zsm stellung ist ok .
Und das obwohl ich AMD mehr mag


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> müsste jetzt passen oder??


 Nicht wirklich

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals Deutschland (OC) oder Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals Deutschland (non OC bis leichtes OC)
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland (OC), Sella (non OC oder nu sehr leicht), Hyper TX3 (EVO) (non oc bis leichtes OC) oder Boxed (non OC)
Board: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland (OC), ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland (non OC) oder ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland (non OC)
RAM: Produktvergleich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B), Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit
Graka: Produktvergleich ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ), ASUS GTX670-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS31-S0UAY0BZ), Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDD
evtl SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland oder Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: DVD: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals Deutschland  Blu-ray: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: z.B. Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi schwarz, Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition (RC-692A-KKN5-BW), Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5), Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL), Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, sch
evtl. Soka: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

bei der vertex4 ist der gleiche controller drauf wie auf der m4 (marvell Chip drauf (88SS91874) der ebenfalls in der m4 und bei der Intel 510 Serie zum Einsatz kommt. entnommen aus der pcgh6/12 
dann kommt dazu das kein rahmen dabei ist , deswegen kostet die samsung 830 par euros mehr mit rahmen, ohne rahmen kostet die 110€ nur zu info!

grafikkarte ist auch ok
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/57697/Sapphire+HD+7870+2GB+GDDR5+PCI-Express.article


joarr die ist auch net schlecht!
http://geizhals.de/776584


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

@KonterShock

Ein non-K i5 auf einem Z77 Board ist sinnfrei, noch sinnfreier ist der Kühler, denn der i5 wäre auf dem Z77-Brett nur bis ~3,8GHz übertaktbar.

Das Netzteil ist veralteter Kram von CWT gefertigt, würde ich nicht kaufen. Schnellerer RAM als 1600MHz ist Blödsinn.

Bei der SSD reicht auch die Paper Box Variante, die etwa 20€ günstiger ist. Die Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign ist relativ laut und heiß. Da passt als nichts wirklich zusammen.

Und Windows gibt es deutlich günstiger: Windows 7 Home Premium - Deutsche Vollversion - 32-Bit/64-Bit - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit/32-Bit DVD + Windows 7 Home Premium COA - SoftwareNochBilliger.de


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Bei Amazon kann man Windows 7 auch günstig kaufen: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software

Zum NT: Ich würde mir nur noch Multirails kaufen, da da die Schutzschaltungen einfach besser funktionieren


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

Korrigiert.

hallo mir ist auch klar das man par euro sparen kann , aber es geht ja dadrum alles bei einem händler zu kaufen da der TE ja bestimmt alles dort zusammen bauen lassen möchte oder TE???

Softty du hast du was gegen mich????

wo liegt das problem???? das Nt ist gut , dein kopf ist veraltet! auserdem ist der preis gut und liefert denn neusten standard! 

das mit der ssd ist mir auch klar aber ohne rahmen ist doch auch blöd oder??? hab beide ssd´s 830 & die M4 sind beide gut hier bensches 
falls das jemanden intressiert!


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> MB: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57137/MSI+Z77A-G43%2C+Intel+Z77%2C+ATX%2C+DDR3.article
> CPU: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/56298/Intel+Core+i5-3450+Box%2C+LGA1155.article
> CPU Kühler: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet!Dark Rock Advanced
> DDR3 : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/1866+Low+Voltage/50800/8GB-Kit+G.Skill+Sniper+PC3-14900U+CL9-10-9-28.article
> ...



Vielen Dank,
Ich werde die SSD wahrscheinlich erstmal weg lassen und den Blue Ray Brenner brauch ich auch nicht  

Ich glaube aber das ich die sapphire 7870 nehmen


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

hmm die ssd ist eins der besten updates, fürn pc, also an deiner stelle würde ich eine ssd nehmen aber das mit dem blueray kann ich  verstehen wenn mans nicht braucht dann kann man es weg lassen, muss dir aber dazu sagen das du bei denn DVD brenner keine große qualität mehr erwarten kannst die sind sau laut , da sich die meisten firmen nicht wirklich mehr drum kümmern! neuste firmware bringt meistens auch nichts! das blueRay laufwerk ist technisch verfeinert sodass es gegen über dem normalen DVD brenner viel leiser ist, auch von der mechanik her besseres Produkt, aber das musst du wissen was du willst!

jip die 7870 ist nicht verkehrt!


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Tausche unbedingt das NT, das E9 480W ist viel besser, da es ein Multirail ist effizienter und moderner ist und von einem besseren Hersteller gefertigt wird: FSP

Der Speicher ist zu hoch getaktet: Der Speichercontroller ist nur bis DDR3-1600 und 1,5V freigegeben, hier habe ich dir schon wa gepostet.

Das Gehäuse hat kein USB 3.0 und bei einem geschlossenen Gehäuse lohnt es sich nicht viel Geld in einen schönen Kühler zu investieren

SSD kann man ohne Probleme und Kosten nachrüsten


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ok tausch das gegen das hier aus E9 480W , das mit dem ddr3 würde ich so lassen!

gehäuse hab ich Korrigiert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Das NT von Corsair ist doch Prütt da würde ich von dem BeQuiet nicht abweichen. Die Soundkarte ist bei einem USB Headset sinnfrei. Das Gehäuse ist ja schon eher Antik ( ok Geschmackssache ), da wäre das Fractal Design Arc doch wertiger. Bei den Boards hat man sich so lange gestritten und nu kommt MSI. RAM mit 1600 MHz reicht alles darüber ist im Real Life quasi nicht zu merken.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ja für denn gleichen betrag denn er für 1600Mhz bezahlt bekommt er 1866mhz und dies ist einfach besser sprich mehr fürs geld rausgeholt!

das Nt ist net so schlecht wie die leute hier tun, aber naja nimm einfach das E9-480watt

das mit der soundkarte passt doch jetzt!

msi ist immerhin besser als asrock (finde ich) jeder das seine!!!!

vergisst mal net sein buget! muss das ganze ja anpassen an seinen buget!


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> CPU: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/57690/Intel+Core+i5-3570K+Tray%2C+LGA1155.article



Das wird ja immer schlimmer statt besser  

CPU IMMER boxed kaufen, da ist die Garantie länger und die Gefahr, dass man einen Rückläufer erwischt ist geringer.

Es gibt deutlich bessere Netzteile als das Corair GS. 

Wen interessieren jetzt AS SSD Benchmark Screenshots? 

Wie auch immer, ich klinke mich hier aus, ist mir zu blöd. 

@TE: Du hast jetzt eine meiner Meinung nach sehr gute Zusammenstellung von ich111. Wenn Du Dir und Deinem Bankkonto einen Gefallen tun willst, nimm die


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> ja für denn gleichen betrag denn er für 1600Mhz bezahlt bekommt er 1866mhz und dies ist einfach besser sprich mehr fürs geld rausgeholt!
> 
> das Nt ist net so schlecht wie die leute hier tun, aber naja nimm einfach das E9-480watt
> 
> ...



Er hat das Logitech G35 7.1, es ist ein Headset mit USB Anschluß. Daher ist die Karte sinnfrei und die auch keinen USB Anschluß bietet


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

Soffty seit wann ist eine Tray variante schlechter als die Boxet version???? auserdem wenn er sich das ganz zusammen bauen läst ist das doch egal ob boxet oder tray, eine cpu geht nicht so schnell kaputt , das ist sogar das längste was im PC lebt! und ja wenn er möchte kann er sich auch die boxet holen.

das mit dem NT hab ich geändert und das gehäuse auch!

die AS Screens hab ich nur gepostet damit man sieht wo die unterschiede sind, und beide geben sich net viel.

klinke dich doch aus , du kommst einfach net klar das man deine konfig nimmt, ich dagegen schau und guck wo es besser geht , klar hab ihr mich auch verbessert was ich auch gut finde , das einzigste gute was @ich111  gepostet hat ist die HD7870!

@Dr , dann poste mal eine soundkarte , dann kann ich es korrigieren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Boxed bietet 3 Jahre Garantie, Tray hingegen nur eines, auch besteht die Gefahr das die CPU schon mal wo verbaut war. Daher wählt kaum einer diese Version. Hier will sicherlich keinen einen in die Pfanne hauen, daneben gegriffen hatten wir alle schon mal. Wir empfehlen nur und der TE soll es entscheiden.



> klinke dich doch aus , du kommst einfach net klar das man deine konfig nimmt,...


Wer? Ist aber auch nicht die feine englische Art.



> KonterSchock schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Dr , dann poste mal eine soundkarte , dann kann ich es korrigieren


Es gibt keine, die sitzt in dem Ding schon drin


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Okay, ich bin mir jetzt unschlüssig ob ich @ich111 oder @KonterSchock 's Konfig nehmen soll 

Ich finde es ja super das ihr euch so viel Zeit für mich nehmt, aber wenn jeder was anderes besser findest ist das schon schwierig


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

wie wäre es wenn* Dr Bakterius*, mal ein system zusammen stellt??? aber bitte alles bei einem shop* Dr Bakterius* 
 , am besten hardwareversand. er ist der einzigste der mir parole bieten konnte und das nicht wirklich!


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es wenn Dr, mal ein systenm zusammen stellt??? aber bitte alles bei einem shop Dr, am besten hardwareversand.



Das wäre vllt ganz gut


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

jip ein 3er ist besser als ein 2er! , ja ich würde es auch begrüßen.

Hartes gefecht hier!


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> jip ein 3er ist besser als ein 2er! , ja ich würde es auch begrüßen.
> 
> Hartes gefecht hier!



Ja 

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage 

Mein jetziger pc ist dieser hier http://www.chip.de/artikel/Medion-Akoya-P4375-D-Komplett-PC-Praxis-Test_45828374.html 
Da ist Win7 32 Bit installiert, dabei wurde aber eine 64bit Version mitgeliefert.
Ich habe aber nie die 64bit Version installiert, also liegt diese noch unbenutzt in meiner Schreibtischschublade 
Jetzt wäre meine Frage ob ich diese einfach auf den neuen Rechner rauf spielen könnte, da ich mir die 80-90€ eigentlich sparen wollte 
Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob das so reibungslos geht oder ob die nur auf den alten pc ausgelegt war ?!


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ja kannst du! dennoch muss das alte win vom alten pc runter sodass es nur für denn neuen pc gilt! 

wenn du dein gehäuse genau anguckst siehts du hinten den Produkt Key sprich die serial nummer , die musst du dann im neuen pc eingeben sprich wärend der install, hmmm eigentlich kein ding. aber genau weis ich es auch net , ich weis nur das es bei win7 egal ist ob man 32 oder 64 bit nutzt da gilt die serial immer ob 32 oder 64 das spiel da keine rolle.

aber es geht ,hier genaueres http://windows-hilfe-forum.de/f45/win7-32bit-serial-trozdem-64-bit-instaliert-4817/


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Windows kannst Du weiter verwenden, sofern Du es auf dem alten Rechner nicht weiter benutzt. Du musst es also auf dem alten Rechner deinstallieren.

Pro Rechner brauchst Du eine gültige Lizenz.


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Windows kannst Du weiter verwenden, sofern Du es auf dem alten Rechner nicht weiter benutzt. Du musst es also auf dem alten Rechner deinstallieren.



Aber auf dem alten Rechner ist ja die 32bit Version?!


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Das spielt keine Rolle, Du hast nur eine Lizenz damals gekauft, ob 32bit oder 64bit spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das spielt keine Rolle, Du hast nur eine Lizenz damals gekauft, ob 32bit oder 64bit spielt keine Rolle.



Okay... D.h wenn ich die 32bit deinstalliere ist die Lizenz wieder "freigegeben" ?


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Ja, Du kannst mit einem 32bit Key auch die 64bit-Version aktivieren (ggf. telefonisch (kostenlos) bei Microsoft)

Solange Du pro Rechner nur eine Lizenz verwendest, ist alles OK


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Du kannst mit einem 32bit Key auch die 64bit-Version aktivieren (ggf. telefonisch (kostenlos) bei Microsoft)
> 
> Solange Du pro Rechner nur eine Lizenz verwendest, ist alles OK



Okay super


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

da hast du dir schon mal das geld für das neue win7 gespart, schon mal gut das du ein windows hast!

bei dem neuen pc ist 64Bit pflicht!


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> da hast du dir schon mal das geld für das neue win7 gespart, schon mal gut das du ein windows hast!



So siehts aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Bei der CPU den schon erwähnten 3570k, beim RAM den Ares, beim Board ev das Gigabyte Z77-DS3H / ASRock Z77 Pro3, Gehäuse das fractal Design Arc, NT das schon mehrfach erwähnte BeQuiet. Die SSD von Samsung und einen Brenner von LG und beim Kühler ev. den Macho. Wäre bis dahin ca 690 Taler


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> da hast du dir schon mal das geld für das neue win7 gespart, schon mal gut das du ein windows hast!
> 
> bei dem neuen pc ist 64Bit pflicht!


 

Logisch 



			
				Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der CPU den schon erwähnten 3570k, beim RAM den Ares, beim Board ev das Gigabyte Z77-DS3H / ASRock Z77 Pro3, Gehäuse das fractal Design Arc, NT das schon mehrfach erwähnte BeQuiet. Die SSD von Samsung und einen Brenner von LG und beim Kühler ev. den Macho. Wäre bis dahin ca 690 Taler



Und die GraKa?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Mein Favorit wäre die Asus DCII GTX 670, danach käme die GTX670 von Gigabyte


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Wie sieht denn jetzt die finale Zusammenstellung aus?

Und versucht bitte mal nicht so viele Doppel Posts zu machen.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Asus DCII GTX 670


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Favorit wäre die Asus DCII GTX 670, danach käme die GTX670 von Gigabyte



Aber du weißt was die kostet und was mein Budget ist?


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

warum nicht die http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/59077/EVGA+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5,+PCI-Express.article oder die GAINWARD GeForce GTX 670 (426018336-2555) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de die gibts auch bei hardwareversand.


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Dann kannst Du die Sapphire HD7870 Dual Fan + die (sehr gute ) Zusammenstellung vom Doc nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



MeGusta schrieb:


> Aber du weißt was die kostet und was mein Budget ist?


 
Die Karte kostet 400€.
Wenn du auf OC verzichtest und beim Case und Netzteil sparst wäre die Grafikkarte möglich.
Das musst du halt wissen was dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

wenn Doc Konfig dann mit der 670gtx wenn du meine nimmst dann die 7870 auch gut , entscheiden musst du dich nun selbst

ach ja wenn du doc konfig nimmst dann nimm das gigabyte Board.

@*Threshold* 
stell du mal ein gutes system zusammen.


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> @Threshold
> stell du mal ein gutes system zusammen.



Alle guten Dinge sind 4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Dann nimmt er halt die HD 7870, die dürfte da auch reichen. Beim Gehäuse könnte man auch das Xigmatek Midgard nehmen wenn USB 3.0 vorerst nicht so wichtig ist. Auch könnte man das 430W NT von BeQuiet nehmen. Es sind ja nur Vorschläge und außer dem TE kann keiner wo Abstriche am ehesten passen. Es soll hier ja auch nicht in einer Battle enden


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> @*Threshold*
> stell du mal ein gutes system zusammen.


 
Das ist doch nicht schwer.
i5 3450 + B75 board + 2x4GB RAM + Standard Case + Standard Netzteil + GTX 670 wenn möglich.
Oder:
i5 3570k + Z77 Board + Kühler + 2x4GB RAM + Standard Case + gutes Netzteil + AMD 7870.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ganz schön liebelos 

, TE entschide dich für meins oder doc´s system 

@*Threshold* 
gibt sich keine mühe!


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> ganz schön liebelos
> 
> , TE entschide dich für meins oder doc´s system
> 
> ...



Mach ich 
Ich lade nachher nochmal nen Screenshot vom Pc Konfigurator hoch


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> ganz schön liebelos
> 
> , TE entschide dich für meins oder doc´s system
> 
> ...


 
Wieso lieblos? Willst du etwa noch links haben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Man wird auch gemeinsam was auf die Beine stellen. Ist halt so das jeder bei bestimmten Teile seine Ansichten hat


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Es geht ums Geld. Wenn es unbedingt die GTX 670 von Asus sein soll muss eben woanders gespart werden. Daher eben 3450 und B75 Board und da reicht ja das von Asrock.
Und 1866MHz muss es auch nicht sein. Hier reicht es wenn nach dem Preis geguckt wird. Das E9 wäre zwar besser aber das L8 reicht ebenfalls.

Wobei ich eher die Version mit den besseren Komponenten nehmen würde und dann die AMD 7870. Eine Grafikkarte ist schneller gewechselt als die CPU, das Case oder sonst was.


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

So, ich hoffe jetzt ist es okay?


----------



## xRis3ri (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Jup passt alles


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

"Bei der von Ihnen gewählten CPU empfehlen wir die Verwendung von Wärmeleitpaste."

Sollte ich das machen?


----------



## ACDSee (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

In jedem Fall *muss *Wärmeleitpaste zwischen CPU und Kühler.
Die liegt beim Macho bei, also keine Sorge.


----------



## Softy (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Sieht gut aus


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

Seid ihr sicher das alles in das Gehäuse passt?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Was sollte denn nicht passen?


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollte denn nicht passen?



Die gtx 670 ist ja sehr lang


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Die passt problemlos in das CM 690. Da passt alles.


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Die passt problemlos in das CM 690. Da passt alles.



Okay, Danke


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Nimm als Brenner den LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals Deutschland, der ist flotter und leiser und bietet ein paar praktische Features.

Beim Gehäuse könntest du noch etwas sparen und hättest dann sogar Front USB 3.0: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm als Brenner den LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals Deutschland, der ist flotter und leiser und bietet ein paar praktische Features.
> 
> Beim Gehäuse könntest du noch etwas sparen und hättest dann sogar Front USB 3.0: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland



Okay den Brenner nehm ich, aber das Gehäuse sollte von der Optik schon ein bisschen was her machen


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Das Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5) | Geizhals Deutschland kannst du nehmen


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5) | Geizhals Deutschland kannst du nehmen



Sieht doch schon besser aus


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Möchtest du kein Sichtfenster? Wenn nein, schlage ich auch die weiße Version vor. Meiner Meinung nach noch schöner als die schwarze.

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition (RC-692A-KKN5-BW) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MeGusta (2. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Möchtest du kein Sichtfenster? Wenn nein, schlage ich auch die weiße Version vor. Meiner Meinung nach noch schöner als die schwarze.
> 
> Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition (RC-692A-KKN5-BW) | Geizhals Deutschland



Hast du denn eins mit Sichtfenster und front usb 3.0 im Angebot?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Diese. Produktvergleich NZXT Phantom 410 Gunmetal mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-G1), NZXT Phantom 410 schwarz/weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-B2), NZXT Phantom 410 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-W1) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Das CM Strom Enforcer gibts auch noch, das ist mir allerdings der 200mm in der Front zu laut, aber man kann den ja gegen 2 120er tauschen


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

@*MeGusta*
nimmst du jetz eine ssd???

wie wäre es mit em gehäuse??
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Midi...Series+500R+White,+ATX,+ohne+Netzteil.article

oder dem 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar 6XR9 silber ohne Netzteil

wie wäre es denn mit der konfig

Gehäuse : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/Carbide_300R/969210/?
NT :http://www2.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/51153/be+quiet!+STRAIGHT+POWER+CM+BQT+E9-CM-480W++80%2BGold.article
MB: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/57136/MSI+B75A-G43,+Intel+B75,+ATX,+DDR3.article
DDR3 :http://www2.hardwareversand.de/1600...per+PC3-12800U+CL9-9-9-24+(DDR3-1600).article
CPU :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
GPU :http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/59077/EVGA+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5,+PCI-Express.article
SSD :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 64GB SATA 6GB's PC Upgrade Kit
HDD : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/7200+U+min/53882/Seagate+Barracuda+7200+1000GB,+SATA+6Gb+s.article
LW :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

solides system ohne Überkatung, auf die ssd kannst du dein winVista64bit drauf machen und für spiele und weiteres kannst du deine 1Tb platte nutzen, da du nicht übertaktest sollte der boxet kühler reichen, dennoch würde ich trotzdem ein besseren verbauen lassen sprich Zb denn hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel , so besser du denn cpu kühlst so besser ist das!

gesamt kostet es 1050€ ungefähr!

Das wars von meiner seite ich denke mal ich habe viele vorschläge gemacht womit andere vielleicht was mit anfangen können, ich hoffe ich konnte dir /euch helfen!


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals Deutschland (OC) oder Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals Deutschland (non OC bis leichtes OC)
> Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland (OC), Sella (non OC oder nu sehr leicht), Hyper TX3 (EVO) (non oc bis leichtes OC) oder Boxed (non OC)
> ...


Lob an ich111

Das ist die perfekte Zusammenstellung... Lasst es doch einfach mal so... da gibts jetzt nix mehr zu rütteln
Und deine Links Konterschock bitte IMMER bei geizhals angeben, auch wenn er bei hwv bestellen will... die haben 2Server mit unterschiedlichen Preisen und geizhals hat immer den günstigsten Preis der nur zählt wenn man dem Link folgt...

So jetzt zu meinem Vorschlag bezüglich dem Gheäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus... Wenn es bei hwv nicht vorhanden ist bestellt er sichs bei amazon oder sonst wo... und wenn er sichs nicht zusammenbauen kann, dann schaut er hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.htmlhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

So ende aus, Micky Maus


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ach ja was noch gesagt sein sollte ist , wenn du asrock board verbaust und du eines tages denn pc wieder verkaufen solltest dann wunder dich nicht warum dir keiner groß geld mehr für gibt! 

TE wie gefällt dir mein vorschlag?


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> @MeGusta
> nimmst du jetz eine ssd???
> 
> wie wäre es mit em gehäuse??
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es mehr Sinn macht wenn ich die SSD nachrüste, da mein Budget sehr ausgereizt ist 



			
				KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja was noch gesagt sein sollte ist , wenn du asrock board verbaust und du eines tages denn pc wieder verkaufen solltest dann wunder dich nicht warum dir keiner groß geld mehr für gibt!
> 
> TE wie gefällt dir mein vorschlag?



Ich gucke mir das nachher an, weil ich gerade unterwegs bin


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ich kanns dir echt nur ans herz legen SSD eins der besten sachen , die geschwindichkeit merkst du zu 100%
[DEUTSCH] SSD vs HDD Boot-, Herunterfahr-, Kopier- und Startvorgangvergleich - YouTube
die kombi zwieschen einer ssd und einer HDD hab ich ja in meiner neusten vorschlag vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> ach ja was noch gesagt sein sollte ist , wenn du asrock board verbaust und du eines tages denn pc wieder verkaufen solltest dann wunder dich nicht warum dir keiner groß geld mehr für gibt!
> 
> TE wie gefällt dir mein vorschlag?


 
Da haste in letzter Zeit was nicht mitbekommen oder??? AsRock hat sich sehr gut in der Szene etabliert und ist jetzt hoch geachtet  Die Firma hält locker mit den anderen mit und momentan geht der Trend zu AsRock Oder meinst du 80% der Com will hier die Neulinge verarschen und ihnen eine nutzlose Konfig zusammenstellen? Das bezweifle ich stark. bei asrock stimmt momentan einfach das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und das ist gut so...
An Graka soll er sich zwischen der gigabyte oder der Asus entscheiden... das  sind die besten
das kann der TE auch gerne selbst nachlesen: Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest : Die glorreichen Sieben - Einführung

Und zu deiner Aussage mein Gehäuse kann mit dem Raven nicht mithalten  man sollte immer den Preis im Auge behalten


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ja das mit der konfig muss er wissen ich poste kein system mehr , hab genug gute gepostet, jetz soll der TE sich entscheiden!

SSD ist PFLICHT , ich hoffe ihr habr euch das video in youtube angeschaut, es sind zwar andere marken aber die ich gepostet hab sind weit besser wie die im video, es geht nur um zu sehen das generell eine SSD viel besser ist als ein HDD, die HDD dient eigentlich nur noch als mitläufer sprich für games oder weiteres! auch wenn du dir nur eine kleine ssd holst (64gb) das langt dicke für dein windows und treiber, sogar programme paassen auch noch drauf. mit einer SSd kann man nix falsch machen!


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

da wird dir auch keiner widersprechen  aber sein budget ist halt begrenzt... Und ganz ehrlich beim spielen macht eine bessere graka oder eine schnellere CPU mehr aus als eine SSD  Sein bester Kompromiss wäre es sich eine SSD (die 830er Samsung) einfach nachzubestellen dann spielt er alles neu auf und fertig ist der Pc (das macht sogar noch spaß am Pc rumzuschrauben)


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

TE möchte aber nicht drum rum schrauben , der lest sich das doch alles per service zusammen bauen! auserdem ist im meinem alles imbegriffen SSD und eine HDD , sein buget war doch bei 1000 , dies hab ich leicht über mit 1050, dazu muss er die 20€ für aufbau rechnen und noch mal denn versand, also kann er mit 1090€ rechnen , sparen kann er wenn er alles bei Geizhals eingibt, dennoch finde ich das er meine konfig nehmen kann die 90€ aufpreis sind in der regel doch machbar!

ach ja übertakung bring eh meist nix auser das es mehr strom aus der dose zieht! der pc ist auch ohne übertaktung sehr schnell, die Evga670GTX ist auch schnell die geben sich nix , lächerlisch, die asus DCII ist halt kühler aber dafür auch teuerer, und soviel kühler ist die garnet! egal ob es von evga oder gainward oder Palit ist die haben alle die gleiche rezeptur und chips drauf,  das bissien was sich ändert sind die TEMPS mehr aber auch net! und das nicht mal viel eigentlich keine rede wert. TE nimm die Evga 670GTX die liegt gut im p/L


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

wofür poste ich überhaupt den Test??? meinst du nicht die haben mehr ahnung als du... und wenn du tomeshardware nicht vertraust dann kauf dir die aktuelle ausgabe von PCGAMESHARDWARE... da ist die asus auch empholen worden... du sagst 90€aufpreis macht doch nix??? das is eine 128GB SSD !!! wenn du einfach mal 100€aufpreis verkraften kannst dann schenk sie mir...
Zusammenbauen kann er die leute ausm forum fragen, die in seiner nähe wohnen!
und übertakten bringt es sehr wohl, sonst würde es keiner machen oder???? eine übertaktete gtx 670 is so stark wie eine gtx 680...
Also bitte les dich mal mehr hier in das forum rein, als immer sowas zu schreiben

Edit: der gehäusestreit geht hier weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...e565772-zalman-seite.html#picturecomment_2138


----------



## Softy (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Was für eine sinnlose Diskussion.  Das steht schon eine optimale Zusammenstellung, und dann fängt das Gelaber von vorn an 



KonterSchock schrieb:


> TE nimm die Evga 670GTX die liegt gut im p/L



Die Gigabyte ist leiser und kühler. Was soll er mit einer Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign? Außerdem empfehlen wir hier nur. Befohlen wir woanders. Kapier das doch bitte endlich.  Und hör auf ständig Doppelposts zu machen, es gibt den "bearbeiten"-Button.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> TE möchte aber nicht drum rum schrauben , der lest sich das doch alles per service zusammen bauen! auserdem ist im meinem alles imbegriffen SSD und eine HDD , sein buget war doch bei 1000 , dies hab ich leicht über mit 1050, dazu muss er die 20€ für aufbau rechnen und noch mal denn versand, also kann er mit 1090€ rechnen , sparen kann er wenn er alles bei Geizhals eingibt, dennoch finde ich das er meine konfig nehmen kann die 90€ aufpreis sind in der regel doch machbar!
> 
> ach ja übertakung bring eh meist nix auser das es mehr strom aus der dose zieht! der pc ist auch ohne übertaktung sehr schnell, die Evga670GTX ist auch schnell die geben sich nix , lächerlisch, die asus DCII ist halt kühler aber dafür auch teuerer, und soviel kühler ist die garnet! egal ob es von evga oder gainward oder Palit ist die haben alle die gleiche rezeptur und chips drauf,  das bissien was sich ändert sind die TEMPS mehr aber auch net! und das nicht mal viel eigentlich keine rede wert. TE nimm die Evga 670GTX die liegt gut im p/L


 Also ertmal die Asus ist nicht nur kühler sondern auch deutlich leiser. Wenn das Budget ueberstrapaziert ist tut man einfach die ssd in eien 64gb Edition umwandeln.
Von wegen OC bringt nichts, jetzt vielleicht in Games noch nicht aber spaeter in 2 Jahren schon, nicht jeder wechselt die CPU jährlich.
Doch die temps unterscheiden sich such bei den referenzmodellen weil die Lüfterkurve anders ist und weil jeder Chip verschieden ist.
Wenn man schon ref design nimmt sollte man evga nehmen denn dort kann man ihne Garantie Verlust den Kühler wechseln.
Hier kann er auch mal schauen ob da wer in seiner gegend ist http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

hab ich ihm alles schon geschrieben, will er aber nicht hören...


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

wie oft noch da ist doch nix in seiner näheeeeeee http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html hat er doch schon geschrieben gehabt.
hab die ssd schon auf 64Gb runter geschraubt! 

JIp bei der evag kann er nix falsch machen.

SOFTY, du hattest zwar ein gutes system vorgeschlagen gehabt aber jetz mal im ernst was hast du nun gegen mein aktuelles system was ich zuletzt gepostet hab???? warum unterdrückt ihr mich ständig????? langsam werd ich böse! und klar sind 90€ viel geld aber hallo an dem ding fehlt nix , top DING


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> wie oft noch da ist doch nix in seiner näheeeeeee http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
> hab die ssd schon auf 64Gb runter geschraubt!
> 
> JIp bei der evag kann er nix falsch machen.
> ...


 Ok dann soll er ihn zusammenbauen lassen, mit der ssd ok
Aber bei der evga bin ich immer noch nicht einverstanden lieber eine Gigabyte oder Asus die sind leiser. Um die evga leiser zu kriegen muss er einen Kühler draufbauen und ich bezweifele das er das hinkriegt wenn er nicht mal den PC zusammenbaut.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

wir haben doch nur 3sachen zu verbessern, *heul*
1. kann er das asrock pro3 nehmen und so mit einem Sella auf 3,8Ghz takten
2. soll er sich keine referenzkarte holen, weil die anderen besser bewertet wurden...
3. soll er sich ein gehäuse mit usb 3.0 port und vllt schon vorinstallierten lüftern holen. Darüberhinaus soll er mal sagen was ihm an Gehäusen gefällt ... bling-bling oder edel

Edit: die Liste ist gerade mal eine halbe woche alt... meint ihr nicht da  kommen noch ein paar dazu? wo wohnt er denn genau, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

die evga ist top sieht euch mal die berwertungen an, http://www.alternate.de/html/product/EVGA/Geforce_GTX_670/1006232/?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> die evga ist top sieht euch mal die berwertungen an, http://www.alternate.de/html/product/EVGA/Geforce_GTX_670/1006232/?


 Ja schnell ist sie schon aber nicht leise und schnell ist die Asus und Gigabyte auch.

@Becks Gold ich glaube da kommn schon noch ein paar dazu


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

die gigabyte und die asus haben mehr bewertungen als die evga... darüberhinaus sind das käufer rez...
meint ihr nicht PCGH hat mit seinem Parcour und einem testlabor nicht ein aussagekräftigeres Ergebnis


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

wie wäre es mit dem gehäuse?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/Carbide_300R/969210/?

@*Becks-Gold* 
@*POWER_TO_THE_GROUND*

der preis geht hoch wenn er die asus DCII nimmt da wieder par euros mehr kostet , die evga ist schon ganz ok.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit dem gehäuse?
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/Carbide_300R/969210/?



gehäuse ist gut... alles bitte über geizhals (finde ich übersichtlicher)
der TE soll sagen was ihm gefällt (mit sichtfenster /ohne, led ja/nein), dann gibts vorschläge


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> @*Becks-Gold*
> @*POWER_TO_THE_GROUND*
> 
> der preis geht hoch wenn er die asus DCII nimmt da wieder par euros mehr kostet , die evga ist schon ganz ok.


 Dann soll er halt die Gigabyte nehmen die ist billiger und auch deutlich leiser und das Gehäuse ist nicht schlecht.
Aber bitte keine Doppelposts dafuer gibts den Bearbeitenbutton


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

so jetz sollte es stimmen.

Gehäuse: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Midi/57761/Corsair+Carbide+Series+300R%2C+ATX%2C+ohne+Netzteil.article
NT :http://www2.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/51153/be+quiet!+STRAIGHT+POWER+CM+BQT+E9-CM-480W++80%2BGold.article
MB: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/...C+DDR3.article
DDR3 :http://www2.hardwareversand.de/1600+...600%29.article
CPU :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
GPU :http://www2.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/59077/EVGA+GeForce+GTX+670,+2048MB+DDR5,+PCI-Express.article http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...2&agid=1156&pvid=4ned4jcen_h5eyxjyn&ref=13&lb
SSD :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 64GB SATA 6GB's PC Upgrade Kit
HDD : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/7200+...+6Gb+s.article
LW :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

meinst du nicht man kann 20€investieren, wenn dafür die karte nicht so heiß wird oder man eben keinen tinitus bekommt weils im gehäuse so rauscht???

heul*, heul*, heul*, heul* geizhals.de ist dein freund

Edit: du hast jetzt nur das gehäuse geändert? alle sagen nimm die asus oder die gigabyte und du willst die evga unbedingt reinbringen? arbeitest du für evga? mein einwand für pro 3 und 3.8GHZ takt in verbindung mit dem sella wurde auch nicht beachtet


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> meinst du nicht man kann 20€investieren, wenn dafür die karte nicht so heiß wird oder man eben keinen tinitus bekommt weils im gehäuse so rauscht???
> 
> heul*, heul*, heul*, heul* geizhals.de ist dein freund
> 
> Edit: du hast jetzt nur das gehäuse geändert? alle sagen nimm die asus oder die gigabyte und du willst die evga unbedingt reinbringen? arbeitest du für evga? mein einwand für pro 3 und 3.8GHZ takt in verbindung mit dem sella wurde auch nicht beachtet


 die ist teuerer http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...2&agid=1156&pvid=4ned4jcen_h5eyxjyn&ref=13&lb habs gegeizt! dazu kommt nocht lieferbar



Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> meinst du nicht man kann 20€investieren, wenn dafür die karte nicht so heiß wird oder man eben keinen tinitus bekommt weils im gehäuse so rauscht???
> 
> heul*, heul*, heul*, heul* geizhals.de ist dein freund
> 
> Edit: du hast jetzt nur das gehäuse geändert? alle sagen nimm die asus oder die gigabyte und du willst die evga unbedingt reinbringen? arbeitest du für evga? mein einwand für pro 3 und 3.8GHZ takt in verbindung mit dem sella wurde auch nicht beachtet


 die ist teuerer http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...2&agid=1156&pvid=4ned4jcen_h5eyxjyn&ref=13&lb habs gegeizt! dazu kommt nocht nicht lieferbar


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Nimm doch endlich verdammt nochmal die Giga ode Asus rein
Nimm Geizhals als suchmachine.
Das ist doch immer noch HWV oder?


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Nimm doch endlich verdammt nochmal die Giga ode Asus rein
> Nimm Geizhals als suchmachine.
> Das ist doch immer noch HWV oder?


 die ist überhaupt nicht lieferbar dazu viel teuerer hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

Ich nehme die Gigabyte

Das Gehäuse sollte USB 3.0, Sichtfenster haben LED wäre schon nett, ist aber nicht norwendig


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Amazon.de: windows 7 64bithier win 7 kaufen...
hier sind wir jetzt bei 980€ Wunschliste vom 03.08.2012, 12:40 | Geizhals EU
+50€win7 

eigentlich ist es mir peinlich das wieder aufgeschrieben zu haben weil vor 8SEITEN das schon ich gepostet hat
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...%3Daps&field-keywords=windows+7+64bit&x=0&y=0


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> Amazon.de: windows 7 64bithier win 7 kaufen...
> hier sind wir jetzt bei 980€ Wunschliste vom 03.08.2012, 12:40 | Geizhals EU
> +50€win7
> 
> ...


 Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus ich sage nur kaufennn!!


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:
			
		

> Amazon.de: windows 7 64bithier win 7 kaufen...
> hier sind wir jetzt bei 980€ Wunschliste vom 03.08.2012, 12:40 | Geizhals EU
> +50€win7
> 
> ...



Ich habe Win7 


Wenn ich das bei Geizhals bestelle muss ich es ja wieder selbst zusammen bauen?!


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

OMG , der nimmt doch sein WinDowsVisa 64Bit 

auman da hat er kein aufbau service , hier so stimmts jetzt!
Gehäuse: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Midi/...tzteil.article
NT :http://www2.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/51153/be+quiet!+STRAIGHT+POWER+CM+BQT+E9-CM-480W++80%2BGold.article
MB: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/...C+DDR3.article
DDR3 :http://www2.hardwareversand.de/1600+...600%29.article
CPU :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
GPU : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...xjyn&ref=13&lb
SSD :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 64GB SATA 6GB's PC Upgrade Kit
HDD : http://www2.hardwareversand.de/7200+...+6Gb+s.article
LW :hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz


----------



## Softy (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



MeGusta schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Gigabyte


 
Sehr gute Entscheidung 



MeGusta schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse sollte USB 3.0, Sichtfenster haben LED wäre schon nett, ist aber nicht norwendig



Cooler Master Storm Enforcer, Bitfenix Shinobi Germany Edition oder  Thermaltake Commander MSI USB 3.0 fallen mir da ein (gibt es alle bei hardwareversand.de)


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> OMG , der nimmt doch sein WinDowsVisa 64Bit
> 
> auman da hat er kein aufbau service , hier so stimmts jetzt!
> Gehäuse: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Midi/...tzteil.article
> ...



Ich nehme nicht Vista


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> OMG , der nimmt doch sein WinDowsVisa 64Bit
> 
> auman da hat er kein aufbau service , hier so stimmts jetzt!
> Gehäuse: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Midi/...tzteil.article
> ...


 Das Gehäuse noch indas shinobi Germany Edition umändern denn RAM in Corsair Vengeance LP oder Gskill Ares ändern, dann siehts gut aus


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

das gehäuse wäre eigentlich das beste http://www.alternate.de/html/product/SilverStone/RV03B-WA/893506/? Silverstone Raven RV03 Product Review - YouTube aber jetzt kommts 109€


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Mahlzeit! 

Dieser Thread war quasi ein einziger Doppelpost! 

Ich habe alle Beiträge entsprechend abgeändert. Das ein DP mal passieren kann, ist klar. Aber in diesem Umfang hab ich das noch nicht erlebt! 

Daher hier die letzte Warnung an alle Beteiligten: Keine Doppelposts mehr! Falls ihr etwas nachtragen wollt, nutzt bitte den Bearbeiten-Button! 

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

warum kein Z77 Board und den Sella??? WARUM??? ich versteh die welt nicht mehr

Edit: unserem TE gefällt das Sharcoon T28 sehr gut, ich denke mal keiner hat dagegen was einzuwenden oder?
da spart er nochmal ein bisschen am gehäuse... das kann er für asrock z77 pro3 ausgeben, holt sich den sella dazu und ich bin glücklich


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

hääää, ich dachte du ünernimmst dein winVisa????? da wolltest du doch sparen oder???


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> hääää, ich dachte du ünernimmst dein winVisa????? da wolltest du doch sparen oder???



Ich übernehme mein Win7 

Vista ist ein Krampf


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> warum kein Z77 Board und den Sella??? WARUM??? ich versteh die welt nicht mehr


 weil er nicht übertakten möchte geschweide denn nicht braucht! der sella ist gut nur sprengt der sein buget wieder, in dem fall langt doch ein B75 , für was ein Z77 wenn er doch kein K cpu nimmt????

hmm vista läuft auf der ssd auch schnell, vista ist ein KRAMPF für dich weil der kak auf eine HDD läuft aldi pc´s haben keine besonderst guten platten drin, mit einer ssd rennt das winVista , mit denn neusten updates rennt auch vista wieder, win7 ist zwar besser aber spar dir das geld lieber und steck es in die fette hardware , win7 kannst du immer noch kaufen lauf der zeit!


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

Ich denke mal ich werde doch den 3570K nehmen und das z77 Board.
Ich werde übertakten, nur noch nicht jetzt.
Ich nehme den Boxed Lüfter für den Anfang, das muss reichen wenn ich nicht oc.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

man kann den i5 3450 auf 3,8ghz takten, auch wenn er kein K hat... selbst wenn er es momentan nicht will, er wird wohl 10€ mehr ausgeben können und sich so später die möglichkeit offenhalten? und dafür muss er sich ja nicht ein 100€ gehäuse kaufen... das t28 reicht völlig sieht gut aus und kostet nur 50€
Edit: oder er nimmt das 3570K... wenn du später dann nen CPU kühler kaufen willst dann am besten der Macho oder der Mugen...


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

dann wird sein buget so nicht langen, TE ich hätte meine konfig genommen , dein winVista drauf , updates drauf und ab geht´s 

auf einer seite sagt ihr sein buget langt nicht jetz kommt ihr mir von wegen ich will was besseres , hallo so viel besser ist das garnicht, ihr zereist mir jetz das hirn langsam. erst winVista jetz doch keins mehr , hallo kommt mal klar!


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> dann wird sein buget so nicht langen, TE ich hätte meine konfig genommen , dein winVista drauf , updates drauf und ab geht´s
> 
> auf einer seite sagt ihr sein buget langt nicht jetz kommt ihr mir von wegen ich will was besseres , hallo so viel besser ist das garnicht, ihr zereist mir jetz das hirn langsam.



Ich habe kein Win Vista!!! 
Ich habe Win7 zu Hause liegen 

Ich werde heute abend NOCH mal im PC Konfigurator was neues zusammenstellen und hoffe das es dann "perfekt" ist


----------



## Onkeldieter (3. August 2012)

Eher andersrum.Gab doch ein paar Seiten zuvor ne tolle konfig von ich111
Die Zusammenstellungen der Leute hier hat sich doch schon 100fach bewährt,der der hier das Chaos reinbringt bist du Kontershock.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ja kommt drauf an wo du bestellt, TE was hast du gegen meine konfig jetz mal ehrlich! , gestern hies es das du winVista auf dein aldi PC hast und du dennoch die 64bit cd hast und noch fragtest ob du die winVista32bit serial auch auf winvista64 nutzen kannst , dadrauf hin haben hier viele gechrieben das es geht , jetz ein tag später kommst du mir mit du hast win7 , also hallo???? was nun??

@*Onkeldieter*
na toll jetz bin ich auch noch der schlechte????? nur weil ich besseres gepostet hab???? sprich mehr wie jeder andere??? (ich111) hat keine gute konfig geliefert, der noch gut dabei war ist Dr, par abänderungen und das würde auch passen, irgendwie sorgen alle für verwirrung, der TE schreib gestern noch das er winVista 32Bit auf sein aldi pc hat und heute kommt der mit mit win7, gestern macht der sich noch schlau ob man winVista32 serial auch für die 64bit version nutzen kann.


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> ja kommt drauf an wo du bestellt, TE was hast du gegen meine konfig jetz mal ehrlich!



Ich habe gegen eure Konfigs gar nichts 

Es ist nur schwierig wenn sich hier 5 Leute um das Board und die GraKa "kloppen" 

@KonterSchock
Ich habe gestern geschrieben das ich Win7 32 bit installiert habe  
Kannst ja nochmal nachgucken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Vielleicht nutzt du mal Mindfactory, dort kann man mehr mit den Gehäuse tricksen.
Das Problem ist meist das jeder irgendwo anders einen höheren Stellenwert hat


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

MeGusta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gegen eure Konfigs gar nichts
> 
> Es ist nur schwierig wenn sich hier 5 Leute um das Board und die GraKa "kloppen"
> 
> ...



*Edit*
heute abend lade ich nochmal screenshots hoch und dann könnt ihr euch nochmal austoben


----------



## KonterSchock (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

@*MeGusta*
du hast dein text abgeändert, aber gut wenn du win7 hast um so besser ist es!

Für mich ist hier ende.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Niemand hat gesagt, dass deine Konfig generell schlecht ist, wir haben allerdings ein paar Komponenten abgeändert, weil sich diese bewährt haben und vllt. qualitativ hochwertiger sind!
da wär das Mainboard: ich hab nur vorgeschlagen, dass er sich das Pro3 holen soll weil man so den 3450 auf 3,8ghz takten kann... das würde ihn nur 20-30€ mehr kosten.
da wär die Graka: die gigabyte und die asus haben sich in vielen tests einfach durchgesetzt und wird bevorzugt gekauft. Warum sollte er sich was schlechteres kaufen (referenzkarte) wenn er für 20€mehr, ein kühleres und leiseres, vllt auch schnelleres System bekommt.
Dein Gehäuse war nicht gut durchdacht, weil keine Lüfter drin waren und kein USB 3.0 vorhanden war. Zudem sehr teuer (ohne Lüfter und usb3.0)
der TE hat doch jetzt das t28 für gut befunden. Da spart er mal locker 40€im vergleich zu deinem gehäuse und kann sich die anderen Teile leisten.
Und falls die Konfig so den Rahmen sprengtm, dann soll er VORERST die SSD karte rausnehmen. Eine SSD kann man nachrüsten, das ist kein zauberwerk... Lieber eine ssd ein, zwei monate später als eine schlechtere Graka oder CPU...
Mal abgesehen davon hat der TE bisher keine SSD gehabt, wird den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied nicht merken und freut sich allein über den BOOST der neuen CPU...

Die letzten 3Konfigs von uns waren eigentlich alle diesselbe Zusammenstellung die auch ich111 gemacht hat... ich hab vor zich seiten schon geschrieben, dass diese das optimum ist du wolltest nur umbedingt deine Graka durchsetzen, hast aber keine schlagenden argumente dafür

Edit: das mit dem Mainboard hat sich ja jetzt festgesetzt, da er den 3570K nimmt, d.h. entwerder das ASROCK pro3 oder Pro4... Kühler kauft er ja nach

edit2: hier nochmal die abschließende Konfig, ich hoffe alle können sich damit anfreunden (vor allem der TE)
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-254039 laut geizhals kostet es 1009€mit dem pro3 und 1020€mit dem Pro4

Hardwareversandrechnung folgt: das gehäuse mal außen vor kostet das System mit dem pro3 954€und mit dem pro4 ungefähr 965€


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand hat gesagt, dass deine Konfig generell schlecht ist, wir haben allerdings ein paar Komponenten abgeändert, weil sich diese bewährt haben und vllt. qualitativ hochwertiger sind!
> da wär das Mainboard: ich hab nur vorgeschlagen, dass er sich das Pro3 holen soll weil man so den 3450 auf 3,8ghz takten kann... das würde ihn nur 20-30 mehr kosten.
> da wär die Graka: die gigabyte und die asus haben sich in vielen tests einfach durchgesetzt und wird bevorzugt gekauft. Warum sollte er sich was schlechteres kaufen (referenzkarte) wenn er für 20mehr, ein kühleres und leiseres, vllt auch schnelleres System bekommt.
> Dein Gehäuse war nicht gut durchdacht, weil keine Lüfter drin waren und kein USB 3.0 vorhanden war. Zudem sehr teuer (ohne Lüfter und usb3.0)
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Beim T28 brauchst du, sofern ich mich richtig erinnere einen Adapter, weil es nicht den internen USB 3.0 Stecker nutzt sondern einfach USB 3.0 A: Xigmatek extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter Kabel (COU-UBCFBP-U02) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ist momentan egal, da hwv das t28 nicht führt... wir müssen entweder ne alternative finden oder jemanden zum zusammenschrauben organisieren


----------



## ACDSee (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Beim T28 wird USB 3.0 nach hinten durchgeleitet. von daher ist der  Adapter nicht zwingend, kann man aber optional nutzen um alle Anschlüsse  hinten frei zu haben.
Ein Midgard II, Shinobi oder Cooler Master 690 II Lite wären bei HWV verfügbar.

Ich würde mich aber auch zum zusammenschrauben anbieten. Wo kommst du her? Evtl. wohnt jemand anders näher dran, sonst gehts auch per Post.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Wir suchen jemanden in der Nähe von Hannover (ich hoffe dass durfte ich posten)


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:
			
		

> Wir suchen jemanden in der Nähe von Hannover (ich hoffe dass durfte ich posten)



Klar


----------



## ACDSee (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Hmm... wenn ich in die Liste schaue... Hildesheim sind keine 40 KM  -> DieMangoKiwi


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

das wäre eine option... der Kiwi kann man ja spritgeld geben wenn sie bereit wäre zu kommen, oder man fährt zu ihr... das geld spart man ja dann für den Zusammenbau und wenn man bei mindfactory bestellt noch die versandkosten...


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

So, jetzt ist die SSD mit drin 

Gibt es noch irgendwelche Sachen bei denen es Sinn macht zu sparen? 

*Edit* habe jetzt dieses Gehäuse genommen: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=49181&agid=631


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ganz großer fehler gemacht... du musst die komponenten über geizhals raussuchen so zahlst du viel zu viel.. BSP: bei geizhals haste den Link, dass die gtx 670 nur 380€kostet und nicht 400€... ich helf dir über pn...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Die SSD ist mit 64 GB doch etwas klein geraten, da würde ich die lieber später mit passender Größe nachkaufen. Ansonsten kann man den so nehmen wobei ich das Gehäuse nicht so dolle finde und da eher das Bitfenix Shinobi oder das Xigmatek Midgard ( ohne USB 3.0 , was man später ohne Probleme nachrüsten könnte )


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

hier nochmal die konfig für dich, damit alles über geizhals geht:
so jetzt sind wir bei ungefähr 1200€: Wunschliste vom 03.08.2012, 16:34 | Geizhals EU

Edit: wenn dir noch 40€zur verfügung stehen, dann hol die 128GB Version der SSD wie bakterius geschrieben hat


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Für WLAN würde ich eher zu ner externen Lösung greifen: TP-Link TL-WN822N, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 | Geizhals Deutschland

Und statt dem TN Monitor einen IPS nehmen: LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ich habe gedacht, die teile hätten ihm jemand empfohlen... wäre auch für die tp link lösung...
als Monitor der LG IPS234V, der wurde von PcGamesHardware für am besten befunden: Edit:nimm den IPS235P will nix gesagt haben, der is besser


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Der LG IPS234V hat ein besseres Panel als der IPS235P, aber der 235P ist höhenverstellbar und beherscht sogar die Pivotfunktion

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN

Zum Test der PCGH: Die haben da was durcheinandergeschmissen, weil die da sagen, dass der 234V die Pivotfunktion beherscht, was nicht stimmt und die Bilder stimmen glaube ich auch nicht


----------



## Affemitkeks (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> ja kannst du! dennoch muss das alte win vom alten pc runter sodass es nur für denn neuen pc gilt!
> 
> wenn du dein gehäuse genau anguckst siehts du hinten den Produkt Key sprich die serial nummer , die musst du dann im neuen pc eingeben sprich wärend der install, hmmm eigentlich kein ding. aber genau weis ich es auch net , ich weis nur das es bei win7 egal ist ob man 32 oder 64 bit nutzt da gilt die serial immer ob 32 oder 64 das spiel da keine rolle.
> 
> aber es geht ,hier genaueres Win7 32Bit serial trozdem 64 Bit instaliert - Installation und Update (Windows 7)


 
Nicht mehr wirklich zum Thread aber: Hier sprichst du selbst noch über Win7 und das wurde zuletzt gestern um 18:29 geändert also sag hier mal nicht das der TE irgendwas geändert hat, die Änderung bei ihm war das ein Mod den Doppelpost entfernt hat...


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

Ich bleibe beim Asus Monitor...
Und die Wlan Karte bleibt auch, da ich ja sowieso fast nur mit Lan arbeite


Das wäre es jetzt


----------



## Becks-Gold- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

habe ich auch selbst bemerkt, deswegen sofort meinen link wieder gelöscht  aber danke nochmal für die erklärung

Edit: jop sieht super aus, preise stimmen auch...
viel spaß damit, bei fragen einfach melden...
Rezession ist erwünscht


----------



## Affemitkeks (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



MeGusta schrieb:


> Ich bleibe beim Asus Monitor...
> Und die Wlan Karte bleibt auch, da ich ja sowieso fast nur mit Lan arbeite
> 
> 
> Das wäre es jetzt


 
Weiß nicht wirklich ob irgendwo stand das Kühler z.B. nachgekauft werden soll aber falls nicht fehlt ein ordentlicher für den 3570k Prozessor oder nicht?


----------



## MeGusta (3. August 2012)

Vielen Dank an Becks-Gold- ;Softy; ich111 und alle anderen die mitgeholfen haben 


*Edit* Ich brauche erstmal keinen Kühler, da ich ERSTMAL nicht übertakten will


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

DU weißt aber schon dass du den Kühler dann selber montieren musst und das eigentlich schwerer ist als den ganzen PC zu bauen


----------



## Softy (3. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Sieht super aus  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## KonterSchock (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

ja vielleicht kam ich durch einander,  sorry te, win7 ist schon mal Top.


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Ich habe jetzt keine Zeit mir den ganzen Thread durch zulesen aber habe mir gerade den Warenkorb angeschaut und dabei einen 3570k + Giga Z77 DS3H entdeckt.

Dazu nur folgendes ....falls OC geplant ist muß das Board getauscht werden da bei diesem eine *manuelle Vcore Erhöhung nicht möglich ist* (geht nur mit auto)



> *Edit* Ich brauche erstmal keinen Kühler, da ich ERSTMAL nicht übertakten will


 
Dann wäre das kein prob ....aber mit diesem Board bleibt es beim "erstmal"


----------



## KonterSchock (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

die 64gb SSD langt dicke für das win7 und weitere Programme, Dr muss dir dies mal kontern, in Kombi mit eine HDD perfekt, der Preis für eine 64gb ist zurzeit sehr gut, wenn er die 30€ aufbringen kann dann ist ja klar das er die größer nehmen soll.


----------



## MeGusta (4. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt keine Zeit mir den ganzen Thread durch zulesen aber habe mir gerade den Warenkorb angeschaut und dabei einen 3570k + Giga Z77 DS3H entdeckt.
> 
> Dazu nur folgendes ....falls OC geplant ist muß das Board getauscht werden da bei diesem eine manuelle Vcore Erhöhung nicht möglich ist (geht nur mit auto)
> 
> Dann wäre das kein prob ....aber mit diesem Board bleibt es beim "erstmal"



Okay, vielen Dank für deine Aufmerksamkeit!
Welches Board würdest du dann empfehlen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt keine Zeit mir den ganzen Thread durch zulesen aber habe mir gerade den Warenkorb angeschaut und dabei einen 3570k + Giga Z77 DS3H entdeckt.
> 
> Dazu nur folgendes ....falls OC geplant ist muß das Board getauscht werden da bei diesem eine *manuelle Vcore Erhöhung nicht möglich ist* (geht nur mit auto)
> 
> ...



Nicht jeder kennt jedes Board im Detail, und wo die Reise beim OC geht weiß nur der TE selbst.

Ich halte trotzdem die 64GB für einen Kauf auf Krampf


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Mit dem wärst du auf der sicheren Seite ....klick 

Normalerweise würde ich ja das 3DH empfehlen nur weiß ich jetzt nicht ob es bei dem genauso ist wie beim DS3H 

Edit:64 Gb ? ....habe ich was verpasst ?


----------



## MeGusta (4. August 2012)

@Dr Bakterius

Es ist eine 128gb ssd drin


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Mit dem GA-Z77X-D3H  bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, einer meiner Kollegen hat das auch und ist mehr als zufrieden  
Auch P/L mäßig gesehen liegt es noch gut im Rahmen. 

BTW: Ich habe mir mal die Zeit genommen den ganzen Thread durchzulesen und muss sagen, dass ich so ein durcheinander seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen habe


----------



## Becks-Gold- (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Ich bleib bei meiner Empfehlung mit dem AsRock Z77 Pro4
Damit kann man meiner Meinung nach nix falsch machen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Das ASRock Z77 Pro3 währe auch noch eine sehr gute Alternative, falls die Anschlüsse ausreichen


----------



## MeGusta (4. August 2012)

Die Bewertungen für das pro 3 sind aber extrem schlecht...
Ich denke mal ich werde das GA-Z77X-D3H nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Auf die Bewertungen kannst du pfeifen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Hm Bewertungen, die sehe ich allerdings auch recht zwiespältig. Da wird schon etwas zerrissen nur weil ein Honk zu dämlich war die Hardware passend zu kaufen oder mal was Kleingedrucktes zu lesen. Ich werde mich jetzt beim Board nicht mehr einmischen


----------



## Becks-Gold- (4. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Ich denke mal er hat sich auch entschieden und wird es nicht mehr ändern... So oder so wird es eine schöne und in sich schlüssige Konfig. 
Ich wünsche ihm auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Pc
Falls der TE Fragen/Probleme hat kann er sie ja schreiben
Rezessionen mit Bildern sind natürlich auch erwünscht
Ansonsten würde ich den Thread bis zur Rezzi mal schließen (yeah ich hab auch mal das Schlusswort)


----------



## MeGusta (5. August 2012)

Sorry Jungs, aber ich muss nochmal was fragen.

Ich habe ja ein 7.1 Headset mit USB Anschluss.
Brauche ich dafür eine 7.1 Soundkarte?
Sorry wenn die Frage jetzt leicht unnötig ist, aber da kenn ich mich so gar nicht aus


----------



## ich111 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Nein, eine Soka brauchst du dann nicht, da die dann schon im Headset ist (USB arbeitet nämlich digital und Lautsprecher werden analog angesteuert), außerdem ist auf dem Mainboard eh schon eine billige integriert, daher braucht man von Haus aus nicht unbedingt eine.


----------



## MeGusta (5. August 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, eine Soka brauchst du dann nicht, da die dann schon im Headset ist (USB arbeitet nämlich digital und Lautsprecher werden analog angesteuert), außerdem ist auf dem Mainboard eh schon eine billige integriert, daher braucht man von Haus aus nicht unbedingt eine.



Du meinst auf dem GA-Z77X-D3H  ?


----------



## ich111 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Jedes Mainboard hat mindestens eine Billige Soundkarte integriert, die spielt aber bei einem USB Headset keine Rolle, weil die ja im Headset ist. Irgendwas muss die digitalen Signale ja in analoge Umwandeln


----------



## MeGusta (5. August 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Mainboard hat mindestens eine Billige Soundkarte integriert, die spielt aber bei einem USB Headset keine Rolle, weil die ja im Headset ist. Irgendwas muss die digitalen Signale ja in analoge Umwandeln



Und wenn ich guten Sound auf 2 Boxen haben möchte, dann bräuchte ich eine extra Soundkarte oder?


----------



## Becks-Gold- (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Da reicht locker die onboard soundkarte  wenn du ein 7.1 system mit bass hast, dann denke ich mal wirds so langsam zeit... ich komm mit der soundkarte sehr gut zurecht


----------



## MeGusta (5. August 2012)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:
			
		

> Da reicht locker die onboard soundkarte  wenn du ein 7.1 system mit bass hast, dann denke ich mal wirds so langsam zeit... ich komm mit der soundkarte sehr gut zurecht



Okay, dann ist gut


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. August 2012)

Wenn du zwei gute lautsprecher hast lohnt ne soka schon


----------



## MeGusta (5. August 2012)

http://www.cnet.de/i/alpha/2007-04/0704_blaupunkt-ipod.jpg

Davon habe ich 2 Stück,
Sorry finde kein Datenblatt mehr da die nicht mehr hergestellt werden


----------



## Jeanboy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Eine Soundkarte lohnt sich immer... Selbst bei 50 Euro Logitröt Boxen hört man einen Unterschied (auch als Nicht-audiophiler).
Wobei der Unterschied bei hochwertigeren Boxen natürlich viel größer ist! Das ist immer so eine Sache, die man selbst entscheiden muss..

Ob einem der kleine Unterschied wert ist oder nicht.

BTW: Ob das jetzt ein 7.1 System oder 2.0 System ist, macht keinen Unterschied


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Du merkst schon lange keinen Unterschied zwischen einer OnBoard und Dedicated, wenn du kein extrem aufwändiges Soundsystem hast 
Das einzige was wirklich besser sein könnte währen : 1. die Treiber und 2. die Abschirmung(die kann aber auch schlechter sein)
Seit den neuen Realtek hat sich deren früherer dumpfer Ton nämlich stark gebessert und ist deutlich klarer geworden.

mfg


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Du merkst schon lange keinen Unterschied zwischen einer OnBoard und Dedicated, wenn du kein extrem aufwändiges Soundsystem hast


 
Ich merke einen Unterschied zwischen Superlux HD 681 ohne Soundkarte und mit Soundkarte.


----------



## ich111 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Der Unterschied zwischen Onboard und Soka ist ja bo allem bei den restlichen Komponenten, die für sauberen Klang eigentlich noch wichtiger sind, vor allem D/A Wandler


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

@mango

Ich habe mich hier auf die neuste Generation der doch sehr häufig verbauten Realteks bezogen^^ 
Die älteren sind da nicht so gut das ist mir klar
welche onboard nutzt du ?

Edit: 1. Ja das stimmt der Digital/Analog-Converter ist bei seperaten Soundkarten (fast) immer besser als beim klassischen Onboard. 
Und 2. wollte ich natürlich die Realteks in keinster Weise auf eine Stufe mit einer Asus setzen


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @mango
> 
> Ich habe mich hier auf die neuste Generation der doch sehr häufig verbauten Realteks bezogen^^



Der Soundchip ist meist auch nicht das Problem sondern eher die schlechten Analogwandler oder die miese Abschirmung wodurch es dann zu Störungen kommt.
Daran kranken die meisten Boards.
Eine gute Soundkarte kostet nicht viel ist aber jedem Soundchip meilenweit überlegen.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Zum Musikhören (zum zocken auch) empfehle ich ganz klar einen Stereoverstärker (nix Surround) und ne Soka, welche mindestens 24Bit/96KHz macht.

Meine persönliche Meinung : Eine gute 5.1 oder 7.1 Anlage kann ich mir nicht leisten, daher verzichte ich lieber auf den "Billig-Kram" und höre stattdessen "Mittelklasse-Stereo".

Ich denke, das ist um längen besser als schlechter Surround-Sound. 

Ist aber "nur" meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

@Threshold
Da hast du natürlich recht. 
Wobei das nach meiner Erfahrung wirklich deutlich besser geworden ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Soundkarten sind auf jeden Fall besser als die Onboardlösungen 
Habe ich auch selbst erlebt, trotz einer normalen 5.1 Anlage. Vorallem bei Musik und in BF3 konnte man einen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

so langsam glaube ich, dass ich nur glück mit meinen OnBoard Lösungen hatte 
Ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang eine Xonar DS hier und ja ich habe teils einen Unterschied gehört aber keinen so extremen, dass es sich bei meinem logitrön 530er gelohnt hätte...


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wobei das nach meiner Erfahrung wirklich deutlich besser geworden ist.


 
Wenn du das mit Boards von vor 10 Jahren vergleichst hast du natürlich Recht. die heutigen Boards haben alle einen digitalen Ausgang und der reicht um eine Anlage digital anzuschließen. Da brauchst du keine extra Soundkarte.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Ich finde auch die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre nicht zu verachten. 
Aber mir drönen die 530er z.b viel zu sehr dazwischen, als dass man in eine dedicated Sk investieren sollte...
Sind meine Logitech boxen vlt. zu schlecht , dass ich das nicht richtig hören kann ? (in dem Fall nehme ich natürlich alle Behauptungen zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil )


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang eine Xonar DS hier und ja ich habe teils einen Unterschied gehört aber keinen so extremen, dass es sich bei meinem logitrön 530er gelohnt hätte...


Ich höre bei meinem Teufel System ab und zu schon einen größen Unterschied


----------



## Rosigatton (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Ja aber, ist denn Digital nicht = Digital? 0 + 1. Die neueren Boards haben doch HD (Sound) Onboard. Also, 24Bit/96 oder 192 KHz.

Möchte meine Esi Juli@ nicht mehr missen, aber?

Wird wohl nicht umsonst Hai-End-Wandler geben. Am liebsten immer noch Analog + Röhre


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Verdammt...
Dann entschuldige ich mich vielmals für die aufgrund meiner Unterinformiertheit() entstandenen Aussagen und kaufe mir ein neues Soundsystem mit einer Xonar DS 
Ein Teufel ist natürlich nochmal eine andere Liga als meine Logitech tröten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ein Teufel ist natürlich nochmal eine andere Liga als meine Logitech tröten.


 
Vom Preis her garnichtmal. Ich hab die sehr günstig für 160€ neu bei Teufel geschossen, aufgrund einer Sonderaktion. Normal hat die damals ca. 250€ gekostet.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Aber von der Qualität 
Meine Tröten haben damals aber nur die hälfte deines ermäßigten Preises gekostet.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. August 2012)

*AW: Gamer Pc um die 1000€*

Ich habe mal (ungefähr 1981) nen Teufel Transmission-Line-Bausatz für 1700,- Deutschmark (sagen wir mal 850;- Euro) im direkten Vergleich mit nem Paar B&M 12 oder 17 (ist solange her )

gehört. Die B&M haben ungefähr das 10fache gekostet. Seitdem habe ich Teufel in sehr guter Erinnerung. Ist natürlich sehr lange her, werde ich aber nie vergessen  .

Wenn Du einmal gute bis sehr gute Audio-Hardware hast, ist das meist für sehr lange Zeit .

Wollte eigentlich Beyerdynamic-Kopfhörer, sind dann aber AKG geworden. Die sind jetzt ungefähr 25 Jahre alt und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden .


----------

